# Fox 11 piece on Lowriding 05/11/2012



## BIGTHNGS (Oct 10, 2006)

Some ignorant people out here. I watched the piece on last night on the news and I didn't see anything that made that piece look bad or gang related. But someone posted this being sent to fox 11 Jillian..and said that it was gang related and made us look bad...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=479003&stc=1&d=1336776969


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Was it about that cruising clip from the 90's?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I watched it and it did make us look bad, racing and shit and not giving a fuck, ithey mixed lowriding crusing with idiots racing! I don't know why they showed 2 diferent types of crowds, lowriders and racers???? Wtf! Those idiots have nothing to do with lowriding... Here's the link.

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/investigative/cruisers-part-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

murals of naked hoes and piles of cocaine and guns on trunks of cars...naw we dont bring the stereotypes upon ourselves, surely we dont. :uh:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

The Title of The Feature said Cruising.And thats what they showed.I agree there was idiots driving Stupid.There the ones looking Stupid.But No where on that feature did I see them making Lowriders look bad.Everyone Cruises not just Lowriders.Just Saying.Correct Me if I'm Wrong.


----------



## BIGTHNGS (Oct 10, 2006)

It showed cruising on Sundays... the racing part ya thats idiots. I didn't see the murals naked hoes and cocaine...must been on another channel


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

It's no secret lowriding is full of scumbags, no need to sugarcoat anything


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The media probably tilted the story in their favor so they can get a rise out of the police department.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

lone star said:


> murals of naked hoes and piles of cocaine and guns on trunks of cars...naw we dont bring the stereotypes upon ourselves, surely we dont. :uh:


:uh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> It's no secret lowriding is full of scumbags, no need to sugarcoat anything


As is everything.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah but all the racing and burning out and shit is what fucks cruising up for us out here in L.A the racing is not apart of what us lowriders do but they hang around us cause they have nothing else to do and when they start that shit it attracts the police follow the tire screeching sound and the tire smoke leads cops right to us and that's why it makes us look bad in the community eye they say we block traffic cause problems in the street and that's not at all what we do but when you see things like this on the news it looks like we are all out here doin stupid shit and the l.a.p.d don't give us a break so I agree it does make us look bad and all the riders out here say the same thing I'm out every Sunday


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> murals of naked hoes and piles of cocaine and guns on trunks of cars...naw we dont bring the stereotypes upon ourselves, surely we dont. :uh:


I've been feeling the same way for a minute. Don't complain about the image and give props on those murals at the same time.



MAKIN MONEY said:


> It's no secret lowriding is full of scumbags, no need to sugarcoat anything


They gonna get mad now. 



baldylatino said:


> I watched it and it did make us look bad, racing and shit and not giving a fuck, ithey mixed lowriding crusing with idiots racing! I don't know why they showed 2 diferent types of crowds, lowriders and racers???? Wtf! Those idiots have nothing to do with lowriding... Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/inv...rt-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11


It seemed like a rather accurate portrayal of a decent Sunday. I don't see the problem. The lowriders and dub riders are always at the same spots. 

Now for the dude who said the cops are 'set trippin' because the blood, crips and ese's ain't trippin on each other is an imbecile. All the littering, drinking, and burning out lowers property value. Mix in the fact that when left alone for too long, dudes get shot and you get the idea on why the cops "set trip." If lowriders were to do a better job at self regulating themselves, the cops would probably relax a bit.


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Do any of you guys commenting on this hang out on crenshaw on a regular or are you speculating?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Im speculating cuz i dont live in cali lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I've been feeling the same way for a minute. Don't complain about the image and give props on those murals at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: straight up called the dude a super dumbass

and church


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

those was the days in the 90's when we could cruise up and down hollywood blvd!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

We didnt have any issues at my Drifting on a Memory Whittier Blvd cruise I had set up for that day


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Just gotta check the fools acting stupid so the cops won't bother everybody.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Dueces said:


> Just gotta check the fools acting stupid so the cops won't bother everybody.


True, together (lowriders) should start checking the fools doing stupid shit "tokyo drifting" and shit, take that shit somewhere else, that ain't crusing in any way what so ever.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Some people dont take getting checked kindly.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Bottom line is mf do whatever the fuck u want, u wanna go to a parking lot go. U wanna build a trailer queen. Go. U wanna build a hopper go. U dont wanna do anything. Coo. Do you. Stop worrying bout folks and the image they draw out. U dont want to be stereotyped. Then stop lowriding. Lol


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Its as easy as checking fools left and right..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

when me and my homies are out chillin' at our spot and the dumbass donk ridas come thru doing stupid shit we pull one simple move.....we get in our rides and leave


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Don Dueces said:


> Just gotta check the fools acting stupid so the cops won't bother everybody.


In all fairness, a few years back I saw some valiant attempts to stop the Dub Riders from doing what they do. Dude was on a loud speaker telling them to kick rocks.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> In all fairness, a few years back I saw some valiant attempts to stop the Dub Riders from doing what they do. Dude was on a loud speaker telling them to kick rocks.


Did it work?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

visionquest23 said:


> those was the days in the 90's when we could cruise up and down hollywood blvd!!!!


True dat i remember driving down the center lane hitting switches. When cruising was bumper to bumper


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Don Dueces said:


> Did it work?


Not really. Dub Riders are like mutants. When you get rid of one, two more spawn.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Not really. Dub Riders are like mutants. When you get rid of one, two more spawn.


Lol... Ain't nobody hating on dubs, etc. We just hatin on stupid fools burning rubber drifting making a scene attracting the wrong attention while being dangerous and careless, fuck em!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

baldylatino;15497816 We just hatin on stupid fools burning rubber drifting making a scene attracting the wrong attention while being dangerous and careless said:


> Tru that, all I want is to see people and rides cruzin,they need to find there own spots.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> I watched it and it did make us look bad, racing and shit and not giving a fuck, ithey mixed lowriding crusing with idiots racing! I don't know why they showed 2 diferent types of crowds, lowriders and racers???? Wtf! Those idiots have nothing to do with lowriding... Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/inv...rt-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11


 i agree ! calling it cruizin and show people doin dounuts in the middle of a intercection,a hood rat dancing in the middle of traffic and people racing on a busy street. They made it look like the whoel scene was outta control, i didnt see not one low rider doin anything against the law. its people like that and fox11 that give people a bad name. im sure every spot is gonna be burnt with cops givin tickets out.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

LONNDOGG said:


> Do any of you guys commenting on this hang out on crenshaw on a regular or are you speculating?


 yes i try to make it out there to shaw or slauson or where ever the spot maybe,and you dont see any lowriders doin anything against the law,maybe riding on some dirty white walls but thats about it, the ones who mess it up are those dub crowd or them guys with them beat up camaros doin donuts and screeching the tires causing the cops to come or the bus drivers to call it in. but since they fallow the low rider crowd it makes it look liek everyone is bad. if the dub crowd or camaro crowd had there own spot none of this would happen.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I wanna suck lowriders.


Wtf?????


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

the cops should just start making it illegal to have a car on wire wheels, this will stop 99% of the criminal activity that takes place


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

The media report is nothing new. They have to sell a story. This story has been going on for a long time now.

It started in the 1950's. True, some of the kids in their Hot Rods did some dumb shit in the 50's, the media got a hold of the stories and blew it up, it's been happening for decades now. 
The media have to sell drama or there is no story to tell. If they did just a piece on Lowriders, and Lowriders only, it would be a different tale. Where's the drama in a bunch of families at a picnic watching Aztec dancers and diggin on each others rides? 

And we, can be our own worst enemy too. 
I remember in the 80's going to the street races at night. I look back now, and laugh at what a dumb kid I was.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone got a link


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fox news reporting something that isnt true?!?!?!? :uh:



















shit topic


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

What wrong with all of yall is you arent seeing the real point FOX news. Did yall think for a minute they would make yall look good??? 

and where is Rosharon tx?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Dude spent his LIFE savings on that big-body!! House on wheels mayne!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

cobrakarate said:


> What wrong with all of yall is you arent seeing the real point FOX news. Did yall think for a minute they would make yall look good???
> 
> and *where is Rosharon tx*?


HOUSTON


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

That look like good promotion for the lowriders... Now them fool's doing burn out's that's a different story.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cobrakarate said:


> What wrong with all of yall is you arent seeing the real point FOX news. Did yall think for a minute they would make yall look good???
> 
> and where is Rosharon tx?


45 miles south of houston.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Dude spent his LIFE savings on that big-body!! House on wheels mayne!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Dude spent his LIFE savings on that big-body!! House on wheels mayne!!


That fool has new limos all the time and hoppers and talks far too much shit lol funny tho


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> We didnt have any issues at my Drifting on a Memory Whittier Blvd cruise I had set up for that day


Cruising is one thing, kicking it in a parking lot drinking and smoking and hopping buckets with a bunch of riled up dudes screaming at each other is another. The last time I was on Whittier Blvd, I remember families hanging out at Montebello Park with all the riders parked around it, and spectators all up and down both sides of the street while lowriders cruise back and forth down the blvd without acting a fool. THAT'S cruising imo and is how lowriding should be portrayed.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> It's no secret lowriding is full of scumbags, no need to sugarcoat anything


Quoted for truth!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

IM GLAD THAT SOMEONE WROTE TO THE FOX 11 ITS TRUE....


BIGTHNGS said:


> Some ignorant people out here. I watched the piece on last night on the news and I didn't see anything that made that piece look bad or gang related. But someone posted this being sent to fox 11 Jillian..and said that it was gang related and made us look bad...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=479003&stc=1&d=1336776969




SOME FUCKEN BULLSHIT PLAYER!!!!!!!


baldylatino said:


> I watched it and it did make us look bad, racing and shit and not giving a fuck, ithey mixed lowriding crusing with idiots racing! I don't know why they showed 2 diferent types of crowds, lowriders and racers???? Wtf! Those idiots have nothing to do with lowriding... Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/inv...rt-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11





SIMON GOOD TURN OUT!!!!!!!!!


westcoastlowrider said:


> We didnt have any issues at my Drifting on a Memory Whittier Blvd cruise I had set up for that day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DONE SON!!!!!


Mr. Inglewood said:


> Someone please ban this ***!!!


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

The news NEVER come out to any of the toy drives or picnics. ALL FAMILY POSITIVE STUFF. They hate on the lowriders period point blank


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

mrkmac98 said:


> The news NEVER come out to any of the toy drives or picnics. ALL FAMILY POSITIVE STUFF. They hate on the lowriders period point blank


Homie we didnt see knight rider at the whittier cruise i had??? :dunno:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know, wifey wanted to go to VEGAS for CINCO DE MAYO and the FIGHT, Last minutes. i said there goes my cruise on whitter blvd. It was vegas though


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

mrkmac98 said:


> The news NEVER come out to any of the toy drives or picnics. ALL FAMILY POSITIVE STUFF. They hate on the lowriders period point blank


Of course they won't, because a story like that will not promote a republican point of view.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Next time there's a cruise or a big show ima email the local news agencies so they can see what really goes on.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> Next time there's a cruise or a big show ima email the local news agencies so they can see what really goes on.


thats a good way 2 fuck yourself over


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

REPUBLICAN POINT OF VIEW.....:guns:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

mrkmac98 said:


> REPUBLICAN POINT OF VIEW.....:guns:


only complete retards classify themselves as a "republican" or "democrat"

this pretty much sums up whats gonna happen regardless who u vote 4


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats a good way 2 fuck yourself over


Not at all, the cruises shows and bbqs I've been too are all fun, family friends, etc, no bullshit!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> Not at all, the cruises shows and bbqs I've been too are all fun, family friends, etc, no bullshit!


i find whenever a cruise spot started getting good the cops would shut it down :dunno:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

That's because Cali is a police state shithole.

Texas they keep the motherfuckin pigs in check.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

supersporting88 said:


> Of course they won't, because a story like that will not promote a republican point of view.





mrkmac98 said:


> REPUBLICAN POINT OF VIEW.....:guns:


since you guys are talking about politics. you actually have a point, but its not about repub or demo. the reason why lowriders are frowned upon or considered trouble makers is because thats what lowriders LET themselves be classified as. lowriders are kind of born into the fact that they have to answer to the man. or have to prove themselves to society that they (we) are good citizens. always have to prove to others or display to society that we arent all bad people.....thats where the youth come into play....if people would teach the youth (parents) to be sucessful people and actually do things , big things...like how about run for office so lowriders are the ones making the decisions...or go be a cop and serve and protect, and not discriminate on lowriders...or go be a news reporter and cover storys on picnics and things like that....think outside of the box and stop having to explain why you (we) arent a bad person.instead....most lowriding parents are blue color workers, convicts, or not even in their childrens lives. lowriding have been the under achievers past time for generations...and it will take generations to turn it around....just my 2 cents.

me i dont really give a fuck what people think. when im at work....not many people know i lowride...its not because i hide it, its because they dont ask......when they do ask, they are surprised.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres 2 things you can do...you can either not give a fuck what people think about lowriders or you can try and change it. but complaining about it aint gonna get it done. i fall under the category of not giving a fuck.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Lowriding on Crenshaw and in the South Central area is RAW. It is what it is. They do it all out there within lowriding and it dont get no better. Nobody getting hurt cuz theyre lowriding. When they get down on a hop off and a few peeps get loud its for the fun of hopping/lowriding, not cuz anyones tryna act up. I like how we get down out there, switching spots and actually traveling in our cars instead of sitting at a park or parking lot standing around. Its active in a good way. Its the racers burning out that fuck it all up!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> since you guys are talking about politics. you actually have a point, but its not about repub or demo. the reason why lowriders are frowned upon or considered trouble makers is because thats what lowriders LET themselves be classified as. lowriders are kind of born into the fact that they have to answer to the man. or have to prove themselves to society that they (we) are good citizens. always have to prove to others or display to society that we arent all bad people.....thats where the youth come into play....*if people would teach the youth (parents) to be sucessful people and actually do things , big things*...like how about run for office so lowriders are the ones making the decisions...or go be a cop and serve and protect, and not discriminate on lowriders...or go be a news reporter and cover storys on picnics and things like that....think outside of the box and stop having to explain why you (we) arent a bad person.instead....*most lowriding parents are blue color workers, convicts, or not even in their childrens lives. lowriding have been the under achievers past time for generations*...and it will take generations to turn it around....just my 2 cents.
> 
> me i dont really give a fuck what people think. when im at work....not many people know i lowride...its not because i hide it, its because they dont ask......when they do ask, they are surprised.


I agree with that. Lowriders project a poor image simply by the way they look and act. Now factor in that they are either blue collars, ex-con, pre-con, etc. and you get the picture. I SMH everytime I hear someone talk about how proud they are of their kid for liking lowriders or digging lowrider bikes. Really? That's your big aspirations? How about their education? 




baldylatino said:


> Not at all, the cruises shows and bbqs I've been too are all fun, family friends, etc, no bullshit!


Here's a problem with showcasing these events:

1. A lot of lowriders are cool dudes, but they look like gangsters (or are gangsters). Moreover, a lot of them bring heaters to these events b/c history has told us things can happen at shows/cruises. 

2. From the outsider's perspective, a lot of the murals are distasteful. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe 30% of lowrider cars have murals. Of that 30%, maybe 90% would have murals that depict whores, drugs, guns and jokers. If those cars were parked at a decent elementary school, would they be welcomed by parents/staff? Remember, we put our cars in the public domain, so expect everyone to be exposed to them. 

3. Outsiders also wouldn't be impressed with how most lowrider parents are cool with their children posing with $2 whores. Moreover, when you see those little kids flipping the bird for pics, it makes the community look trashy. 

4. The $2 hoe models is another issue. They need to hit a gym. Not only are they bulging out of their outfits, their skank gear isn't even sexy; it's just trashy. Now consider the fact that a substantial amount of these girls are underage and are constantly groped by herds of lowriding cochinos. Is it really a family event? 

5. You also get a lot of drunk dudes loitering around these shows/cruises etc. Its cool to have a social drink, but a lot of lowriders define social as blowing a .20 

6. Lastly, a noteable percentage of Southland Car Clubs derive or are associated with gangs. While we all come from different pasts, if one is concerned with the image of lowriding, this could be a point of contention when it comes to the outsider looking in.

Me personally, I like lowriding and don't really have a problem with the image b/c I don't care. However, for those who do care, a little bit of class isn't always a bad thing. 



ONE8SEVEN said:


> thats a good way 2 fuck yourself over


Yes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> 4. The $2 hoe models is another issue. They don't look horrible and shouldn't be wearing what they are wearing. Factor in the fact that a substantial amount of them are underage and are being groped by a gang of cochinos doesn't look to positive.



x2 hoes should be wearing burkas :biggrin:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree with that. Lowriders project a poor image simply by the way they look and act. Now factor in that they are either blue collars, ex-con, pre-con, etc. and you get the picture. I SMH everytime I hear someone talk about how proud they are of their kid for liking lowriders or digging lowrider bikes. Really? That's your big aspirations? How about their education?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE THAT x2 :drama:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> x2 hoes should be wearing burkas :biggrin:


No son. What I meant is that a girl with 40%+ body fat has no business wearing those skanked outfits. All them so called "models" look like they've worked every track in San Bernardino. From the pics I've seen from SEMA and the import shows, it seems they are more selective on models.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Just like with anything there r some good looking ones and lots of fugly ones everywhere, even at non lowrider shows.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> No son. What I meant is that a girl with 40%+ body fat has no business wearing those skanked outfits. All them so called "models" look like they've worked every track in San Bernardino. From the pics I've seen from SEMA and the import shows, it seems they are more selective on models.


.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

baldylatino said:


> Just like with anything there r some good looking ones and lots of fugly ones everywhere, even at non lowrider shows.



Sure, but lowriding has a far higher ratio.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree with that. Lowriders project a poor image simply by the way they look and act. Now factor in that they are either blue collars, ex-con, pre-con, etc. and you get the picture. I SMH everytime I hear someone talk about how proud they are of their kid for liking lowriders or digging lowrider bikes. Really? That's your big aspirations? How about their education?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fce has spoken


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

We don't have that problem here in Nebraska. It must only happen in areas that have a large lowrider population.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

este guey


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree with that. Lowriders project a poor image simply by the way they look and act. Now factor in that they are either blue collars, ex-con, pre-con, etc. and you get the picture. I SMH everytime I hear someone talk about how proud they are of their kid for liking lowriders or digging lowrider bikes. Really? That's your big aspirations? How about their education?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of that sure does make Lowriding Interesting to watch though! :drama:

Oh yeah, and don't forget how Lowriding is directly linked to movies/music that directly influence and reinforce the stereotypes you have stated!:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

“The ignorance of the oppressed is strength for the oppressor.” 
― A.R. Bernard


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BIGTHNGS said:


> Some ignorant people out here. I watched the piece on last night on the news and I didn't see anything that made that piece look bad or gang related. But someone posted this being sent to fox 11 Jillian..and said that it was gang related and made us look bad...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=479003&stc=1&d=1336776969


the report that fox news did had nothing to do with the i.e.

the report was about the cruiser on crenshaw blvd and surrounding areas. 

this is the initial report...

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/inv...rt-1-a-fox-11-investigative-report-2012-05-11




part 2 was on tonight.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ITs those damn racers and donks!! they cant hit the switch so they burn rubber! just saying..


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ITs those damn racers and donks!! they cant hit the switch so they burn rubber! just saying..


x2 before it was the gangs now its the racers and donks


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> x2 before it was the gangs now its the racers and donks


And lowriding always gets caught up in the mix FUCK:uh:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> And lowriding always gets caught up in the mix FUCK:uh:


they think we are gang members now..but dont let the looks fool u...theirs doctors and business owners and hard workers out there with lowriders..


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Watched the second part last night, a real lowrider spoke and stated lowriders don't do shit like burn rubber and shit and blamed the cops following on the idiot tokyo drifters.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Here's a problem with showcasing these events:
> 
> 1. A lot of lowriders are cool dudes, but they look like gangsters (or are gangsters). Moreover, a lot of them bring heaters to these events b/c history has told us things can happen at shows/cruises.
> 
> ...


NOW IF U TAKE OUT THE PART ABOUT THE "MURALS OF DRUGS AND SKANKS" THAN U JUST DESCRIBED A WHITE BOY HOT ROD SHOW. CUZ IM SURE SOME OF THEIR FAMILIES USED TO BE CLANSMEN OR RACIST...... BUT LOOKS CAN BE DECEIVING. ........I PERSONALLY GO TO ALL TYPE OF SHOWS. MINI TRUCK SHOWS, (WHITE TRASH) IMPORT SHOWS (******) LOWRIDER SHOWS, (GANG BANGERS) DUB SHOWS (LIL KIDS THAT STILL LIVE AT HOME) HOT ROD SHOWS, (RED NECKS). THOSE ARE ALL THE STEREO TYPES THAT COME WITH THESE SHOWS. BUT I GO FOR THE CARS NOT THE PEOPLE. I WILL CHECK OUT EVERY CAR AT THE SHOW AND THEN BOUNCE. EVEN IF IT ONLY TAKES AN HOUR. JUST MY .02


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NOW IF U TAKE OUT THE PART ABOUT THE "MURALS OF DRUGS AND SKANKS" THAN U JUST DESCRIBED A WHITE BOY HOT ROD SHOW. CUZ IM SURE SOME OF THEIR FAMILIES USED TO BE CLANSMEN OR RACIST...... BUT LOOKS CAN BE DECEIVING. ........I PERSONALLY GO TO ALL TYPE OF SHOWS. MINI TRUCK SHOWS, (WHITE TRASH) IMPORT SHOWS (******) LOWRIDER SHOWS, (GANG BANGERS) DUB SHOWS (LIL KIDS THAT STILL LIVE AT HOME) HOT ROD SHOWS, (RED NECKS). THOSE ARE ALL THE STEREO TYPES THAT COME WITH THESE SHOWS. BUT I GO FOR THE CARS NOT THE PEOPLE. I WILL CHECK OUT EVERY CAR AT THE SHOW AND THEN BOUNCE. EVEN IF IT ONLY TAKES AN HOUR. JUST MY .02


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NOW IF U TAKE OUT THE PART ABOUT THE "MURALS OF DRUGS AND SKANKS" THAN U JUST DESCRIBED A WHITE BOY HOT ROD SHOW. CUZ IM SURE SOME OF THEIR FAMILIES USED TO BE CLANSMEN OR RACIST...... BUT LOOKS CAN BE DECEIVING. ........I PERSONALLY GO TO ALL TYPE OF SHOWS. MINI TRUCK SHOWS, (WHITE TRASH) IMPORT SHOWS (******) LOWRIDER SHOWS, (GANG BANGERS) DUB SHOWS (LIL KIDS THAT STILL LIVE AT HOME) HOT ROD SHOWS, (RED NECKS). THOSE ARE ALL THE STEREO TYPES THAT COME WITH THESE SHOWS. BUT I GO FOR THE CARS NOT THE PEOPLE. I WILL CHECK OUT EVERY CAR AT THE SHOW AND THEN BOUNCE. EVEN IF IT ONLY TAKES AN HOUR. JUST MY .02


Homie i didnt see you at my last Drifting on a Memory cruise i had on May 6th. We all had a great time. Hope to see you at the nezt one i have.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ROBLEDO'S MOM said:


> just let me know if you see my boy out there past 10:30


get yo ass back in da kitchen.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Homie i didnt see you at my last Drifting on a Memory cruise i had on May 6th. We all had a great time. Hope to see you at the nezt one i have.


I was at the 1st one. And I will be at da next 1 too. :h5:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NOW IF U TAKE OUT THE PART ABOUT THE "MURALS OF DRUGS AND SKANKS" THAN U JUST DESCRIBED A WHITE BOY HOT ROD SHOW. CUZ IM SURE SOME OF THEIR FAMILIES USED TO BE CLANSMEN OR RACIST...... BUT LOOKS CAN BE DECEIVING. ........I PERSONALLY GO TO ALL TYPE OF SHOWS. MINI TRUCK SHOWS, (WHITE TRASH) IMPORT SHOWS (******) LOWRIDER SHOWS, (GANG BANGERS) DUB SHOWS (LIL KIDS THAT STILL LIVE AT HOME) HOT ROD SHOWS, (RED NECKS). THOSE ARE ALL THE STEREO TYPES THAT COME WITH THESE SHOWS. BUT I GO FOR THE CARS NOT THE PEOPLE. I WILL CHECK OUT EVERY CAR AT THE SHOW AND THEN BOUNCE. EVEN IF IT ONLY TAKES AN HOUR. JUST MY .02


I agree that looks can be deceiving, but my point is that an outsider will likely form an opinion based on looks and actions. Don't know enough about the other car crowds to really comment. IDK if Tuners take issue with their image.


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree that looks can be deceiving, but my point is that an outsider will likely form an opinion based on looks and actions. Don't know enough about the other car crowds to really comment. IDK if Tuners take issue with their image.


Tuners have the same shit seen in the video too minus the gangster stuff.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

The only way we will get a fair shake, is for someone to represent us in a proper light. The media will always focus on the negative aspects because that's what sells and gets 
media ratings.No one ever focus on the proffessionals that are a part of our way of life. We have doctors, cops, teachers and other forms of educated people that hit the 9 to 5 and then some, raise a family and still put in work in the garage to buld something and show it with pride. Where was the exposure on that? What is the difference with people that build hot rods, off road vehilces, trucks, boats and lowriders? NONE. Until we have a person that can represent the lowrider community in a positive light, we will always be seen in a type of light, that you saw in the news.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kandylac said:


> The only way we will get a fair shake, is for someone to represent us in a proper light. The media will always focus on the negative aspects because that's what sells and gets
> media ratings.No one ever focus on the proffessionals that are a part of our way of life. We have doctors, cops, teachers and other forms of educated people that hit the 9 to 5 and then some, raise a family and still put in work in the garage to buld something and show it with pride. Where was the exposure on that? What is the difference with people that build hot rods, off road vehilces, trucks, boats and lowriders? NONE. Until we have a person that can represent the lowrider community in a positive light, we will always be seen in a type of light, that you saw in the news.


why dont you be that person?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

lone star said:


> Some people dont take getting checked kindly.


lol real talk


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> why dont you be that person?


Thanks for the vote of confidence lone star, but I don't think I could do this alone. To do it right it should come from a group of people. I nominate, you, Fried Chicken Eater and Cops_On_Payroll.This could be an awsome team. Based on your opinions and the way you all express yourselves, I see you all have set high standards for yourselves.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

kandylac said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence lone star, but I don't think I could do this alone. To do it right it should come from a group of people. I nominate, you, Fried Chicken Eater and Cops_On_Payroll.This could be an awsome team. Based on your opinions and the way you all express yourselves, I see you all have set high standards for yourselves.


I agree with you that the image will improve with more educated/less ghetto people. I think bikers had a bad image in the 80s and that seems to have improved.

IMO, lowriding is so intertwined with urban culture that it is hard to separate the two. In fact, I see lowriding as an extension of urban culture which gets frowns. While a lot of the stereotypes may be unwarranted, a lot of them are with merit when you got hood folks projecting a tuff guy image. That makes things a bit tricky. Still, I think if you carry yourself well, people from all walks of life will be cool with it.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

LOWRIDER CARS JUST LOOK MEAN AND GANGSTER ASS FUCK NOTHING ANY BODY COULD DO ABOUT IT THE RIDES JUST HAVE THAT LOOK AND PEOPLE EXPECT TO SEE THE DRIVER LOOKIN THE SAME


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Part of the reason I think is our cars are or where considered gang banger cars the 50s bombs where gang banger cars during the 70s then the 60s impalas where the gang banger cars in the 80s and the 80s gbodys are the gang banger are of today I think that has a huge part in how we get looked at from outsiders and cops point of view


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

That's true .


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

kandylac said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence lone star, but I don't think I could do this alone. To do it right it should come from a group of people. I nominate, you, Fried Chicken Eater and Cops_On_Payroll.This could be an awsome team. Based on your opinions and the way you all express yourselves, I see you all have set high standards for yourselves.


 i aprreciate that, but like FCE said, its gotta be more than just 2 ppl. i do my part to give back to the community but i also dont like to boast about it. i have alot of great ideas that will bring a positive light towards lowriders, (low riders alliances) but some ppl think its a waste of time to give back to the community. we spend alot of money on our cars and its nice to cruise down the streets without having to worry about cops harassing us over some bullshit.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

anybody have a link to the second half of it?

i think we bring the stereotypes on ourselves there are alot of positive people out there lowriding but theres also knuckleheads and the bangers that throw 13s on there buckets and go around starting shit and causing trouble dont help our cause at all


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Playboy206 said:


> anybody have a link to the second half of it?
> 
> i think we bring the stereotypes on ourselves there are alot of positive people out there lowriding but theres also knuckleheads and the bangers that throw 13s on there buckets and go around starting shit and causing trouble dont help our cause at all


I have ideas on how to seperate the enthusiasts from the trouble makers. But all the riders hv to be on board.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree with you that the image will improve with more educated/less ghetto people. I think bikers had a bad image in the 80s and that seems to have improved.
> 
> IMO, lowriding is so intertwined with urban culture that it is hard to separate the two. In fact, I see lowriding as an extension of urban culture which gets frowns. While a lot of the stereotypes may be unwarranted, a lot of them are with merit when you got hood folks projecting a tuff guy image. That makes things a bit tricky. Still, I think if you carry yourself well, people from all walks of life will be cool with it.


Agreed.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I have ideas on how to seperate the enthusiasts from the trouble makers. But all the riders hv to be on board.


_*X's 2*_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kandylac said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence lone star, but I don't think I could do this alone. To do it right it should come from a group of people. I nominate, you, Fried Chicken Eater and Cops_On_Payroll.This could be an awsome team. Based on your opinions and the way you all express yourselves, I see you all have set high standards for yourselves.


i think it has to start with the youth. if we reach out to the inner city youth who are on that thin line between straight and crooked we can change things around. i had an idea of doing something non profit that is tied to juvenile probation deptartments and maybe go in and talk to the youth and try and reach out to them. i was once on the other side of the table but i got it together before it was too late, so communication does work. i think programs like that do work, and if you can incorporate lowriding into it, you can get reimbursed by the state or county and get paid to lowride. lowriding to me is more than just a car, to me it means to live righteous. but everyones mind set of what lowriding is different, so its a tricky situation. you can look at it like this. say you got 1000 people., who have been wearing t shirts their whole life, try and put them in a suit and tie, aint gona work.....but if u get someone who has never worn a t shirt nor a suit and tie......they can wear that suit and tie like nothing. gotta start with the next generation.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree with you that the image will improve with more educated/less ghetto people. I think bikers had a bad image in the 80s and that seems to have improved.
> 
> .


i wonder how that happened. when i was a kid a biker was a tough guy, tattoos, smoked cigs, u know just a tuff guy image, but lately it seems like all walks of life are riding bikes


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I have ideas on how to seperate the enthusiasts from the trouble makers. But all the riders hv to be on board.


Say it fool


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

If u want to be part of the game, u hv to play the game. U hv to play the game with the cops, city officials, schools, and the entire community. Some ppl are quick to dump $50 to enter their car in a big show, but they won't drop $20 for a local school show that benifits the P.T.A.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Part of the reason I think is our cars are or where considered gang banger cars the 50s bombs where gang banger cars during the 70s then the 60s impalas where the gang banger cars in the 80s and the 80s gbodys are the gang banger are of today I think that has a huge part in how we get looked at from outsiders and cops point of view


:roflmao::twak:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::twak:


Bitch u in the fuckin Midwest and u don't even a own a fuckin car bitch


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Bitch u in the fuckin Midwest and u don't even a own a fuckin car bitch


Whoa whoa whoa, hold on there playa. He has over 50 cars. Yes, they are plastic and held together with glue, but that just improves his knowledge over everyone and everything. :rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Bitch u in the fuckin Midwest and u don't even a own a fuckin car bitch


that all you got to say? look at your post seriously the fucking stupidest shit youve ever said on this site bar none it even trumps divines 51 chevy post.

so every black cadillac on the road is part of the Mob?


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Bitch u in the fuckin Midwest and u don't even a own a fuckin car bitch


Midwest started that gangsta shit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Chicago-n said:


> Midwest started that gangsta shit


he wouldnt know about it


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> i think it has to start with the youth. if we reach out to the inner city youth who are on that thin line between straight and crooked we can change things around. i had an idea of doing something non profit that is tied to juvenile probation deptartments and maybe go in and talk to the youth and try and reach out to them. i was once on the other side of the table but i got it together before it was too late, so communication does work. i think programs like that do work, and if you can incorporate lowriding into it, you can get reimbursed by the state or county and get paid to lowride. lowriding to me is more than just a car, to me it means to live righteous. but everyones mind set of what lowriding is different, so its a tricky situation. you can look at it like this. say you got 1000 people., who have been wearing t shirts their whole life, try and put them in a suit and tie, aint gona work.....but if u get someone who has never worn a t shirt nor a suit and tie......they can wear that suit and tie like
> nothing. gotta start with the next generation.


That's what you call thinking out of the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> that all you got to say? look at your post seriously the fucking stupidest shit youve ever said on this site bar none it even trumps divines 51 chevy post.
> 
> so every black cadillac on the road is part of the Mob?


U fuckin model building pussy bitch I'm saying that's how it was in LA that's right u wudnt know cuz ur bitch ass in the Midwest with the rest of the white trash out there and would never set foot here over here there has always been certain cars that are considered G rides iif u look at the 80s the 60s impalas where the cars back then that where the G rides and cops wud mess with those cars that's rite u wudnt know cuz ur pussy ass never been here


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> U fuckin model building pussy bitch I'm saying that's how it was in LA that's right u wudnt know cuz ur bitch ass in the Midwest with the rest of the white trash out there and would never set foot here over here there has always been certain cars that are considered G rides iif u look at the 80s the 60s impalas where the cars back then that where the G rides and cops wud mess with those cars that's rite u wudnt know cuz ur pussy ass never been here


you keep getting dumber and dumber when you post.

youre the kind of idiot that when people are talking about rap groups your dumbass would come out and say tupac


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

STICK TO BIG FISH FUCK THE REST


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> you keep getting dumber and dumber when you post.
> 
> youre the kind of idiot that when people are talking about rap groups your dumbass would come out and say tupac


COme out here to LA and grow some balls and come say that to my face bitch i got nothin to hide homie Most the guys out here already know me u the one behind ur computer talkin mad shit Waiting for the glue to dry on ur model cars


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> COme out here to LA and grow some balls and come say that to my face bitch i got nothin to hide homie Most the guys out here already know me u the one behind ur computer talkin mad shit Waiting for the glue to dry on ur model cars


and ladies and gentlemen i present you phase 5 of the creates a bad image lowrider, if he cant handle a conversation like an adult he resorts to violence. dumbasses like you are the reason behind the problems.

dumb da dumb dumb duuuuuuuumb


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> and ladies and gentlemen i present you phase 5 of the creates a bad image lowrider, if he cant handle a conversation like an adult he resorts to violence. dumbasses like you are the reason behind the problems.
> 
> dumb da dumb dumb duuuuuuuumb


Why are you worrying about the lowrider image? YOUR NOT A RIDER, your a kid who glues model cars who just comes to a lowrider website, so why the fuck you concerned about the real lowriders image, let us worry about us.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Why are you worrying about the lowrider image? YOUR NOT A RIDER, your a kid who glues model cars who just comes to a lowrider website, so why the fuck you concerned about the real lowriders image, let us worry about us.


because youre the kind of dumbass FCE is talking about


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Low and slow is a fuckin moron douche bag piece of shit idiot..... That fool is on every fuckin topic posting his 2cents like if anyone gives a rats ass what his opinion is, wtf dude get a life bro....


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Low and slow is a fuckin moron douche bag piece of shit idiot..... That fool is on every fuckin topic posting his 2cents like if anyone gives a rats ass what his opinion is, wtf dude get a life bro....


Exactly he's a loudmouth bitch who hides behind his keyboard and talks smack bitch has never even owned a car before


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

Actually he owns a scribbled on blazer but like you said its not a car. Oh and don't forget he owns that bike with the shitty weld job.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

_I recall at a young age being schooled by an old African American kat. He articulated a belief that as a blackman your negative actions alone will be an indictment on all African Americans. I see today this hypothesis is not exclusive to only the African American community, but to the lowriding community as well. Tell me how easy it is to pierce through the tens of thousands of upstanding, productive,hardworking,family minded lowriding enthusiast across the globe.....only to highlight a bantam portion of the community whom insist on gangsterism. Of course ganagsterism being but A symptom of a much bigger illness that continues to permeate the Hoods/Barrios as awhole, is allowed to go unabaited...Why! Cause some would rather focus the lens/keyboards on the exception. Common sense still dictates the actions of a few are just that a few! *Example* -* Quote: Lowriders project a poor image simply by the way they look and act. Now factor in that they are either blue collars, ex-con, pre-con, etc. and you get the picture. Unquote! *The art and imagery of lowriding continues to be celebrated and appreciated throughout the world..., yet the minority component within it gangstersim is not.....interesting! *2nd example* - *Quote: I SMH everytime I hear someone talk about how proud they are of their kid for liking lowriders or digging lowrider bikes. Really? That's your big aspirations? How about their education? Unquote.* A rock pile ceases to be a rock pile the moment a single man contemplates it, bearing within him the image of a cathedral. Feel me..Proably not..! _


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I agree with you that the image will improve with more educated/less ghetto people.* I think bikers had a bad image in the 80s and that seems to have improved.
> *


30 years later and they all snitch on eachother..............


----------



## Nebraskan Fudge-packer (Apr 25, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 30 years later and they all snitch on eachother..............


qft. :h5:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

illstorm said:


> _I recall at a young age being schooled by an old African American kat. He articulated a belief that as a blackman your negative actions alone will be an indictment on all African Americans. I see today this hypothesis is not exclusive to only the African American community, but to the lowriding community as well. Tell me how easy it is to pierce through the tens of thousands of upstanding, productive,hardworking,family minded lowriding enthusiast across the globe.....only to highlight a bantam portion of the community whom insist on gangsterism. Of course ganagsterism being but A symptom of a much bigger illness that continues to permeate the Hoods/Barrios as awhole, is allowed to go unabaited...Why! Cause some would rather focus the lens/keyboards on the exception. Common sense still dictates the actions of a few are just that a few! *Example* -* Quote: Lowriders project a poor image simply by the way they look and act. Now factor in that they are either blue collars, ex-con, pre-con, etc. and you get the picture. Unquote! *The art and imagery of lowriding continues to be celebrated and appreciated throughout the world..., yet the minority component within it gangstersim is not.....interesting! *2nd example* - *Quote: I SMH everytime I hear someone talk about how proud they are of their kid for liking lowriders or digging lowrider bikes. Really? That's your big aspirations? How about their education? Unquote.* A rock pile ceases to be a rock pile the moment a single man contemplates it, bearing within him the image of a cathedral. Feel me..Proably not..! _



I wouldn't say "Gangsterism" sums up the entire lowriding community, but it seems to be a popular theme in lowriding; at least in LA and other large urban lowrider centers. Have you not been to a show/cruise in So Cal? You'll see a lot of dudes rocking gang tattoos or wearing certain colors/numbers as though there was a clearance sale. One can quote me all day as though I work for FOX and tell tales about how 'upstanding' lowrider people are, but all that 'passion' banter still won't cancel out the "negative" PR issues that some folks on here seem to be concerned with. Again, I'm content with the status quo. 


We can sit around a camp fire and talk about cathedrals and the worldwide celebration of lowriding, but the general public won't see past the exterior image we project. If one agrees with this statement, then one would understand that perhaps it wouldn't hurt to improve the image. Some of that entails an ideological shift away from being ghetto. 


BTW, not to be a prick, but when you quote someone, you don't actually have to write "Quote" and "Unquote." You can just use these cool little things ----> " "


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I wouldn't say "Gangsterism" sums up the entire lowriding community, but it seems to be a popular theme in lowriding; at least in LA and other large urban lowrider centers. Have you not been to a show/cruise in So Cal? You'll see a lot of dudes rocking gang tattoos or wearing certain colors/numbers as though there was a clearance sale. One can quote me all day as though I work for FOX and tell tales about how 'upstanding' lowrider people are, but all that 'passion' banter still won't cancel out the "negative" PR issues that some folks on here seem to be concerned with. Again, I'm content with the status quo.
> 
> We can sit around a camp fire and talk about cathedrals and the worldwide celebration of lowriding, but the general public won't see past the exterior image we project. If one agrees with this statement, then one would understand that perhaps it wouldn't hurt to improve the image. Some of that entails an ideological shift away from being ghetto.
> 
> BTW, not to be a prick, but when you quote someone, you don't actually have to write "Quote" and "Unquote." You can just use these cool little things ----> " "


i'd have to agree to disagree, most ppl involved in lowriding are in it for the cars,

however, the ones who wanna be gangster are most likely the ones tha were not allowed to listen to rap when they were growing up, but now they bought every lil wayne album, a grill and a lowrider and tell everyone how hardcore they are at any given chance


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i'd have to agree to disagree, most ppl involved in lowriding are in it for the cars,
> 
> however, the ones who wanna be gangster are most likely the ones tha were not allowed to listen to rap when they were growing up, but now they bought every lil wayne album, a grill and a lowrider and tell everyone how hardcore they are at any given chance


I don't recall saying they weren't in it for the cars.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

The public really needs to see more positve things coming from the lowriding community. And I will personally do whatever it takes to make A change whether its just ME, just MY CLUB, just MY COUNTY, or just MY STATE. But I will make a change.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i'd have to agree to disagree, most ppl involved in lowriding are in it for the cars,
> 
> however, the ones who wanna be gangster are most likely the ones tha were not allowed to listen to rap when they were growing up, but now they bought every lil wayne album, a grill and a lowrider and tell everyone how hardcore they are at any given chance


Truth right here!!! Ive seen people around here that has not an ounce of gangster in them, graduated high school and everything, listen to any kind of music but hardcore rap, sees a lowrider one day and thinks its cool so they get one. Watch a couple of snoop and dr dre videos now they come out to the cruises or meetings with a fresh pair of chucks, dickies and a flanel shirt, has every ol school hardcore rap songs on a mix cd, saying cuss words that dont even go in the right places, throwing up the west side like theyve come from there etc! True story!! Then as soon as something breaks or gets too expsensive, or go to a show and see REAL gangbangers they flee away from the lowridin scene quick! Back to the imports, 4x4s or whatever! Lowriding definetly isnt for everybody :nono:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> however, the ones who wanna be gangster are most likely the ones tha were not allowed to listen to rap when they were growing up, but now they bought every lil wayne album, a grill and a lowrider and tell everyone how hardcore they are at any given chance


I cant say i agree with this, i havnt really seen alot of this out here in LA.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Who the fuck listens to lil wayne? Or wear a grill? Or not be allowed to listen to rap??? Wtf, u must be from wisconsin homie.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I cant say i agree with this, i havnt really seen alot of this out here in LA.


L.A. is apparently the only place ppl lowride and dont act like fuckin paul wall impersonatiors


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> Who the fuck listens to lil wayne? Or wear a grill? Or not be allowed to listen to rap??? Wtf, u must be from wisconsin homie.


even worse, canada :burn:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> I cant say i agree with this, i havnt really seen alot of this out here in LA.


HAVE U SEEN THE KIDS THESE DAYS?? WALKING AROUND WITH THEIR BIGHT HIGHLIGHTER SKINNY JEANS AND 2 LITERS OF PEROXIDE IN THEIR HAIR? :rofl:



baldylatino said:


> Who the fuck listens to lil wayne? Or wear a grill? Or not be allowed to listen to rap??? Wtf, u must be from wisconsin homie.


TEXASS!


ONE8SEVEN said:


> L.A. is apparently the only place ppl lowride and dont act like fuckin paul wall AND SPM impersonatiors


QFT.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> L.A. is apparently the only place ppl lowride and dont act like fuckin paul wall impersonatiors


LMFAO AINT THAT THE TRUTH!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> HAVE U SEEN THE KIDS THESE DAYS?? WALKING AROUND WITH THEIR BIGHT HIGHLIGHTER SKINNY JEANS AND 2 LITERS OF PEROXIDE IN THEIR HAIR? :rofl:
> 
> Ive seen that, but i dont see them rollin in a lowrider tho :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ive seen that, but i dont see them rollin in a lowrider tho :dunno:


check out canada :burn:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:
> 
> 
> > HAVE U SEEN THE KIDS THESE DAYS?? WALKING AROUND WITH THEIR BIGHT HIGHLIGHTER SKINNY JEANS AND 2 LITERS OF PEROXIDE IN THEIR HAIR? :rofl:
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > thats true, carry on.
> ...


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I wouldn't say "Gangsterism" sums up the entire lowriding community, but it seems to be a popular theme in lowriding; at least in LA and other large urban lowrider centers. Have you not been to a show/cruise in So Cal? You'll see a lot of dudes rocking gang tattoos or wearing certain colors/numbers as though there was a clearance sale. One can quote me all day as though I work for FOX and tell tales about how 'upstanding' lowrider people are, but all that 'passion' banter still won't cancel out the "negative" PR issues that some folks on here seem to be concerned with. Again, I'm content with the status quo.
> 
> 
> We can sit around a camp fire and talk about cathedrals and the worldwide celebration of lowriding, but the general public won't see past the exterior image we project. If one agrees with this statement, then one would understand that perhaps it wouldn't hurt to improve the image. Some of that entails an ideological shift away from being ghetto.
> ...




_I can only assume in your effort to base your point you seemed to have miss mine. I will admit my forty plus plus years on this earth has made me a bit callous particularly when it comes to sweeping generalizations. I will also agree the negative images and behaviors of a few weighs heavy on us all, but we too hold as much weight if not more by or passion and commitment for this thing called lowriding. That same kinda passion you express through your critical analysis of the lowriding community. The ills you speak of goes beyond the classics, beyond the 5:20’s beyond the designer interiors and all the He-man bravado played out on the streets of LA to the avenues of Idaho. Beyond all the Super shows or the club barbeques. The unfortunate truth is too many of us are products of impoverished environments. And our behavior/image will not change until the environment begins to!!_


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, getting the enviroment to change is a lot harder than getting ones image to change. However, If clubs gave more back to the community to "improve" their enviroment, than their "image" would change also....... There are a lot of ppl in the lowriding community that "worry about what the next guy is doing." Now if they can use that mentality in a postive and productive way, then it will be a lot easier for the media and outsiders to view US in a different light.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

illstorm said:


> _I can only assume in your effort to base your point you seemed to have miss mine. I will admit my forty plus plus years on this earth has made me a bit callous particularly when it comes to sweeping generalizations. I will also agree the negative images and behaviors of a few weighs heavy on us all, but we too hold as much weight if not more by or passion and commitment for this thing called lowriding. That same kinda passion you express through your critical analysis of the lowriding community. The ills you speak of goes beyond the classics, beyond the 5:20’s beyond the designer interiors and all the He-man bravado played out on the streets of LA to the avenues of Idaho. Beyond all the Super shows or the club barbeques. The unfortunate truth is too many of us are products of impoverished environments. And our behavior/image will not change until the environment begins to!!_


I don't believe I missed your point, I just didn't agree with all of it. We agree as to the implications of the negative images, but I think we disagree as to the frequency of these images. I feel it is more prevalent than you do; mind you, what I feel the general public might view as a negative, may only be viewed as a non-issue or a positive to you. 

Having said that, I sort of agree with your last sentence. I mentioned in an earlier post that lowriding is a part of a larger urban culture which can get frowns by outsiders. It's obvious that ghetto behavior is not exclusive to the domain of lowriding, rather it is broader and often manifested in low income areas. Now we're going off in a tangent with this discussion, but an ideological shift in thinking would help such behavior. Regardless, that will take a generation, ideally two parents, and new role models at the very least. Coming back to the image of lowriding, a bunch of fundraisers and picnics will have a negligible impact on the image when the people attending these events are projecting an image that the general public can't see past. 

Thus, I don't understand why folks are losing sleep over the image in the first place? The truth is that no one is going to stop you from lowriding. Lowriding is more likely to die out from a lack of interest and/or unavailability of 13" tires, before the government violates your constitutional rights to free assembly and freedom of expression. No need for folks to stress over things that they can hardly control. Just roll with the punches.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyyeee most of these fools in this topic are in clubs with active gang members and drug dealers.

and the fools preaching dress like cholo's and have scar face murals on the ranfla, and wonder why they get profiled.

beware of the company you keep ese, do your thing with your famlia in the suburbs..take them to chuck-e-cheese ese don't be kicking in the barrio if you're not down for the clicka or ready to put in work holmes.

cause these pigs and real g's are gonna check you, and don't wanna hear that positive talk.

and one last thing holmes, im happy for my raza that wanna do positive things. but don't play the part if you don't have the heart cabron, put your cortez shoes, raiders jerseys, locs up on the shelf. grow your hair out, change your name from sleepy, dreamer, sniper, creeper, el duran from echo parque to your real name holmes.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyyeee most of these fools in this topic are in clubs with active gang members and drug dealers.
> 
> and the fools preaching dress like cholo's and have scar face murals on the ranfla, and wonder why they get profiled.
> 
> ...


Orale holmes. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

illstorm said:


> _ The unfortunate truth is too many of us are products of impoverished environments. And our behavior/image will not change until the environment begins to!!_


Wow, it is great to see some real dialogue going on. I do have to disagree with this statement. I grew up with all five of us kids sleeping in one room for years. My dad worked in a warehouse and my mom cleaned houses, but they always taught me, my environment does not affect you, you should affect your environment. As a kid I didn't believe them, but as an adult I see things differently, and my wife and I teach our kids the same thing. I believe it is each man's responsibility to make his surroundings better, to act, rather than be acted upon. 

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Orale holmes. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


SIMONE!!! :nicoderm:

lots of people in denial in this topic/on this site period holmes.

kinda like this fool, el volo is a cool vato but really ese. snap your flickas, stop dressing like a cholo you ain't from the barrio


----------

